# Problem with the air bag symbol



## qwerty123 (Aug 22, 2011)

NISSAN SENTRA 2001

Hello !! I really need an opinion on this problem..Few months b4 this problem started. I was driving and the air bag symbol started blinking and my car just stopped on the road. I couldn't turn on anything ..not even I can crank the car. So I went to BTS and they installed many things charged abt $300. After few days of installation again this thing started happening and the car stopped. So now I went to BTS and they told me to replace the battery and I did more $100....It was good for about 15 days and again the same problem so BTS fixed it and "everything should be perfect now" said by them..costing me $180 LOL...
For a while I thought it was good cuz I had a light on "service engine soon" since two years and they fixed it. But,today when I driving the air bag symbol started blinking and the car started giving jerks as if it is about to stop..so I again took it to BTS and they said that the battery is draining meaning that something is pulling off the battery..which BTS can't fix. They told me to go to Nissan..........after all this trouble I must have wasted important time of the day when these things happened and of course the waste of money abt $600. What should I do ?? I am really frustrated ..i hope i get some good feedback since I wrote a lot and explained the situation exactly. Below are the things they fixed/installed.

1) Alternator
2) Battery
3) Crank Shaft Sensor


IS THE PROBLEM REALLY RELATED WITH THE AIR BAG ?? WHICH IS DISTURBING THE WHOLE SYSTEM ??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The air bag won't cause the car to shut down or not start, but a charging system issue could cause the car to shut down AND the air bag light to set. I would suggest you stop going to BTS and find someone who knows what they are doing...a dealer would be one possibility. If they fix the car and non of the BTS items were deemed to be in need of replacement, then you could take your case back to BTS to see what they will do for you or take the matter to small claims court, if you feel that you've been "wronged."


----------

